# Newbee from North Alabama



## JMurphy (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello, to all. I have been reading material from the forum for about a year. I started five hive on March 14, 2013. I don't have a local mentor, so I am depending on information from others outside my area. Getting ready to retire and I have always wanted to have some bees. So, now I have them.


----------



## MtnMama (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello neighbor!


----------



## JMurphy (Jun 4, 2012)

Good Day, I hope it is warmer on that side of the state. Been a strange spring here, it was near 70 when I started my hives and been cold ever since.


----------



## MtnMama (Feb 20, 2013)

It's a beautiful spring day here! lol, Cloudy, 35 degrees, and snowing!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome j!

what kind of bees are you starting with?


----------



## JMurphy (Jun 4, 2012)

They are a mix. I got them from Wolf Creek Apiaries. Set up the hives on Thursday, checked for queen release on Sunday. All the queens were out and the workers were drawing comb every where. Then the weather turned cold again. Hope to get into the hives this Friday.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

wolf creek has a good reputation. are you going to use the small cell foundation?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome JM!


----------



## JMurphy (Jun 4, 2012)

I am using the eight frame mediums with Mann Lake PF-120 Frames. I have all of the hives a little different in their set up, different bottom boards, different feeders. Just trying to learn, so I mixed them up some to see what me and the bees like best.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, JM. This is my second summer. I am trying a few things this year...kind of like you, mixing up some bottom boards and covers, etc.,. Stay on top of the beetles and leave the bees some honey and don't overfeed this spring (ask me how I know about that last one!  ).

Best wishes!
Ed


----------

